# Last day of season....Ruined!



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Well yesterday was the last day of the season for the southern zone in illinois. Me and a couple buddies decided to hunt a public corn field were we saw geese in earlier in the season. The action was slow till 8:30 am then the birds turned on. We had six birds come in on us but we were messing around and by the time we realized what was going on it was too late. Well after that we had a pair coming in, they have circle around the tree line and come back because of the wind. They got about 50 yards above the trees and all we heard was BLAM BLAM BLAM. Somebody in the next field shot at those birds 200+ yards high. Needless to say the birds got out of there. That happened six more times before we switched spots, still not killing anything. These guys were shooting birds sometimes at 200 - 300 yards. So to all you sky busters out there, i hope you get caught ( it's illegal in illinois anyway ) and can never hunt again.


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

Man I know its hard to do ! To turn inn a fellow hunter to the warden ! But hey, look at how many other hunts you might save for other people in the future...Once a person gets burned once he might think twice about sky busting ! Also think about the geese that he may actually be penatrated and wounded ! My hats off to ya if you make the call !


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

That really sucks to have a hunt ruined like that. You'd think people would know better. I guess that's the problem, a lot of skybusters don't even realize they're doing it. :roll:


----------



## dangerousdave (Feb 4, 2005)

FEEL FOR YA WENT THROUGH THE SAME THING THIS YEAR UP NORTHERN ILLINOIS ON A LITTLE RIVER ALL DAY GETS YOU MAD


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Dangerousdave, buddy, your caps lock is on. Burl


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

I am calling BULL**** on skybusters, they really know how to ruin other peoples hunts.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I feel for ya man. I had never had it happen to me before last year. Now its happened 6 or 7 times in two years. Some people just dont get it.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

I was hunting on a national wildlife area so it is patrolled by federal Conservation officers. Well i went to the visitors center to renew my sticker for my truck. I was telling the FCPO (Federal Conservation police officer) about it and apparently somebody saw what was going on, but thought it was us. By the time he got there we had gone, but he watched those guys do it again. Since skybusting is illegal he went to check them out. Come to find out they had 2 ducks they had killed, mind you duck season had been out for weeks. SO they got arrested and will never hunt again, well legally. So some justice was served!!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Do they really lose their hunting rights for life? What about hunting in different states?


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

well would you want them to have their hunting priviledges back, and that's what hunting is a priviledge, not a right. As far as I'm concerned i hope they never fire a gun again.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

This is pretty interesting. How does the law read there? Do they lose hunting priveleges for life? How is skybusting defined? Is there a set minimum distance? Also, how many people are CONVICTED each year?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Well what really did them in was the ducks. I don't think they would have gotten in so much trouble for just skybusting. Duck season had been out for 2 weeks. What the CPO told us is the geese have to be at a reasonable range to kill them. What's reasonable, i dunno, but i bet anything past 100 yards would be a tough one to fight.


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

it doesnt say any where in our illinois waterfowl handbook that says skybusting is illegal. we just dont appreciate it


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey slayer,
I forgot to tell you about that didn't I, anyways the federal CPO told me it was illegal. maybe that's only on federal ground, i dunno.


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

haha if its not in the book , then im not gonna go by it im talkin talkin bout rakin at em but i want all the advantages i can get.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

well you can't kill em at 20 yards let alone 100 oke: I'm just kidding, and ready for next november


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

OH but whos the one that calls em into 20 yards :beer: haha, i dont get the chance to shoot when u r the first one to pop up before i get the chance do get get my lids open haha :sniper:


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

I do believe i yelled kill em twice and nobody shot so i took it upon myself to save that goose the long trip back to canada.


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

haha u know im just giving u crap man .lol


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I have come to learn that people ruining your hunts is just part of the deal when it comes to you putting in the work and setting up decoys you just hope no one is going to sit in the ditch in front of you or a tree line its tough to swallow but you if you get into a confrontation with the people, I usually realize that if they are classless enough to screw up your hunt they are classless enough to slash your tires.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Draker 16 and all you other fellas,

Here are some real words of wisdom for you guys, "It's easy to love your fellow man, when he's not around"

There is nothing lower than some slob trying to cut you off and get down wind from you while your setup!

Bob Aronsohn "Kansas Bob"


----------



## goose_slayer28 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have observed slob hunting in the past 2 years that is out of control. since i do 80% of my hunting on public land since im not privledged enough to afford my own land. I have been victum to this to many times and have talked to the dnr who seems not to care and keep telling me to be accepting of other hunter on public land. Last year me and friend carried in 2 dozed wind socks 1 dozen shell 1/2 doz full bodies and 1/2 doz silos 1/2 mile. we set up and waited while we did another hunter without a call or any decoys setsup 75 feet from us. I say hey buddy were over and your kinda close he say so its a public hunting land. 3 times i called in far off flocks of canada geese only to have the sob shoot at everyone of them before we could and there no other clearing close by to move to.. things only got worse when his no class a#s knocked down a goose at about 80 yards then he felt like he was a sniper and proceeded to miss everyother bird and ruien my day out hunting and my day off of work sob. he dose no work, makes no effort, pocesses no skill and has no financial investment and deffently no class and still bags a goose while we get skunked.... thanks alot somthing needs to change.... i all ways was told that waterfowler pocessed ethics and sportsmenship boy was i wrong.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

That sucks goose slayer, what a piece of work that guy must have been.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Goose Slayer 28,
The only way to get away from people like that is to hunt on private land, not public land. Your odds are much better of having a quality hunt on private land! The slob hunters won't go to the trouble of trying to pattern the birds on private land. This is not to say it still can't happen on private land but at least the odds are with you that it won't! Good Hunting!

Bob Aronsohn


----------

